

Each New Boot a Miracle – DOSBOX in the Browser - ingve
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/4471

======
bane
Once again, Jason Scott and archive.org demonstrate why it might just be on of
the crown jewels of the internet.

~~~
HCIdivision17
There aren't many causes I feel donating to is unambiguously a good thing.
Archive.org is just such a thing. I rarely feel a need to use the archive, but
I literally sleep better at night knowing it exists, keeping our digital
history from just fading out.

Being able to just fire up my childhood in the browser now? He said it well
when he mentioned the programs being unable to recognize the science fiction
universe they're running in. That's just how it makes me feel, too.

~~~
eru
I wish Google would make their archives easier to browse for the general
public.

~~~
nacs
Just curious but wouldn't this do more harm than good?

I'm wondering if the increased exposure from Google having a full index of
Archive content would result in past/current copyright owners requesting
things get taken down from the Archive as they already do from Google's
current index.

------
endgame
That picture of ZZT was a kick in the nostalgia. That game did more to get me
into programming than just about anything else.

------
nitrogen
This was a delight to read. The nostalgia and writing style combined to let me
feel the author's excitement about the emulator. Great work.

~~~
_asummers
If you've not seen any of Jason Scott's other work, I personally recommend his
talks on the Prince of Persia[0], Mario 64[1], and crackers fighting crackers
via crack screens[2]. [3] This one is just funny.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnEWBtCnFs8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnEWBtCnFs8)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wz7_-WXwFg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wz7_-WXwFg)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5AceLYWE1Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5AceLYWE1Q)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r65WwO1-uA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r65WwO1-uA)

~~~
wallflower
Re: Prince of Persia.

If you've never spent twelve hours straight reading a development journal -
Jordan Mechner's is one of the best.

[http://www.jordanmechner.com/backstage/journals/](http://www.jordanmechner.com/backstage/journals/)

------
iso8859-1
How does em-dosbox compare to jsdosbox:
[https://jsdosbox.appspot.com/](https://jsdosbox.appspot.com/) ?

jsdosbox is a GWT compiled modified jDosbox, a port to Java.

~~~
vitovito
I don't know how performance compares, but from an ongoing maintenance
perspective, em-dosbox is simpler: it's regular dosbox passed through the
emscripten toolchain. It's more likely to see performance improvements and
support, and so greater longevity.

It's the same reason JSMESS is emscripten MESS, instead of a collection of
native JavaScript emulators.

~~~
pygy_
IIRC, jDOSBox handles page faults better than the original DOSBox, and
therefore, it can run more versions of Windows.

Kind of like the unofficial DOSBox X branch.

------
cardiffspaceman
Get wordperfect 5.1 in there and you might make money. Not legal advice.

~~~
dangoor
Or if you run WordStar, maybe you'll get George R.R. Martin to switch machines
:)

Edit for context: [http://www.cnet.com/news/at-game-of-thrones-premiere-
nerds-c...](http://www.cnet.com/news/at-game-of-thrones-premiere-nerds-can-
identify/)

~~~
CrLf
I doubt he uses WordStar because he likes it over the alternatives. He
probably uses it to avoid distractions, and a new machine would negate that.

------
tdicola
Awesome work! Do any classic DOS demos work like Second Reality?

------
aikah
Praise the lord emscripten.

------
lukastsai
a mobile readable version:

[https://getscroll.com/r/ldjaj](https://getscroll.com/r/ldjaj)

